# More residential fall protection requirements



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://ohsonline.com/articles/2012/...rective-for-residential-construction.aspx?m=1

Enjoy. It goes into enforceable effect in September. Guard rails above six feet or something like that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It won't be long before we all need to wear SWAT gear to go to work.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> It won't be long before we all need to wear SWAT gear to go to work.


Look at the bright side, at least we'll look like a bunch of badasses!


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Wonder when they will start requiring gags to protect us from saying something stupid and getting a jaw busted!
:blink:
-Jim


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I never even realized residential construction had that exemption (in effect).


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> Wonder when they will start requiring gags to protect us from saying something stupid and getting a jaw busted...!


 I once had a job where every morning I had to walk across a section of the construction site to get to where I kept my hat and glasses. The safety officer kept breaking my balls over not wearing PPE when I was on site. Being younger and stupider I couldn't see his point and ignored him until one day he got right in my face and told me he was gonna have me kicked out. I say _"Yeah?! You wanna protect me from everything, so what are you gonna do about this constant pain in my ass?!" _

I guess it worked out, because found myself mysteriously transferred to a different job.... :blink: :laughing:

-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i heard we have two VOSHA people for the entire state of Vermont


so this may take a while.....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> i heard we have two VOSHA people for the entire state of Vermont
> 
> 
> so this may take a while.....
> ...


1000 inspectors, 0 inspectors you are still required to comply or suffer the penalties if something does happen due to non-compliance.

Now I know many (most) roll the dice and take their chances but I am really interested in your solutions CS. I mean you see a problem you must have some thoughts how to fix it.

Add more inspectors?

Put company owners in jail for noncompliance?



So how about it? Lets here CS's solution to all the deaths each year due to workplace falls?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well _first _off Mr BBQ, i think we'd all agree safety is a _business_ in America

The concept of safety's altrusitic value is diminished by those who simply look for revenue , further it becomes somewhat insulting when these same sorts use an incident toward profiteering.

I'm a little tired of all these tirades started over fatalities, which tout the decedant as an idiot , as they can not _defend_ themselves any longer

I'm just as tired of these EC&N full page counterfieting ads showing the electriucan behind bars for buying what are the very same manufacturers B list overseas





_secondly_, the ignorance of the law canard is played far too frequently. if in fact there are codes, ordinances, or otherwise laws made that reach only a minority, what _real_ good are they doing?

an apt analogy here might be if you'd have served decades as an electrician, without ever seeing or knowing of the NEC, until you blow something up, and then Mr NEC flys in mask & cape, to address it

the efficacy of any given safety rule and /or issue should be measured by it's implementation, certification(s) across the construction arena

this is presently engineered toward failure here.



_third_ is the onus of responsibility being on the employer. i get a tad tired of finding that i need to do this, that, and the other thing for Big Bro amounting to overhead or fines

and usually after the fact at that. If the Gub'Mit can issue this constant stream of dead trees to my door , i don't think it's a whole lot to ask for notification from their OSHA contingent

they have our ein#'s, it's not like we're hard to find _(especially when they want $$$)_

this needs to be a two way street imho....

the fine driven mentality isn't equitable either, a $10K fine for a large company is chump change , where it could tank a small one


if in fact the feds wish to hand us mandates, they can get them _funded_ for educational classes across America, issue notices for the initial offering, and simply cite the dissidents to attend should the F up down the road

they need to stop depending on the market to assume this position for them, because it obviously isn't cutting it, and we're not going to _'get it'_ from them because their track record speaks for itself

call i corporate welfare if you'd like, but at least it'd be across the biz spectrum, and not just kissin' wall st's _a*s_ for a change


now that _my_ take BBQ

so you've_ two_ choices

tell me you don't understand _anything_ i've written 

or rise to the opportunity to write s_omething_ from the neck up

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

he can do it folks......~CS~


----------

